# Delightfully Delicious Delirious Delusions by BSFan (~BBW/SSBBW (Multiple), Magic)



## BellySpongelover (May 28, 2008)

_~BBW/SSBBW (Multiple), Magic, Stuffing, Force Feeding, ~XWG _ a nostalgic send-off of several past revenge tales about fatophobic divas 

*[Authors note: *Alliterations are awesome. Ive been sick all week and as a result decided to write down some of my fever induced dreams. A prize will be awarded to the first person to name all of the allusions and homages I make to other stories. Bonus points if you count all the alliterations.]

*Delightfully Delicious Delirious Delusions
by BSfan​*
Poor James Parsons slept in his bed, if you could call what he was doing sleeping. James lay in his bed in a realm of semi-unconsciousness, his fever now peaking at 104 degrees. As James turned over for the umpteenth time the shadows surrounding him molded into humanoid home. Both were striking identical figures. If they were actually human one could call them twins. Lithe figures with long straight blonde hair, they stood over him, watching as they had been since the day of his birth.

The chosen one is indeed severely ill. The time for our watching has come to an end.

The one blonde looked at the other as her hand moved over James head. The other blonde nodded.

Indeed. His time has come. You see to his fever. I will feed his mind with images to his liking so he may learn to unlock his true potential.

Enough of listening to the talk of two beings not of this world. Look into the mind of our human protagonist, young James Parsons, and see what he witnessed that night in his dreams.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jennifer Latis made her way onto the subway train with disgust. Jen had always had a certain dislike for public transportation. Deeming it below someone of her high social status, Jen had tried everything in her power to catch a ride, but no one was answering her calls. She boarded the train and quickly found her way to one of the few remaining available seats.

Clad in a white crop top t-shirt and a pair of short shorts that exquisitely highlighted her well toned body, Jen considered herself to be even better dressed than usual, and she always dressed well. Fashion conscious and not afraid to spend beyond her means, Jennifer always dressed herself in high fashion items.

This day however was also quite taxing on her mind. As the 25 year old Jennifer curled her long blonde hair around her finger she thought about her plight. Her father had just decided to end her ludicrous spending habits by canceling her credit cards and cutting off her allowance. 

Today, Jennifer Latis was looking for her first job. Not sure what to do with her bachelor degree in philosophy that she had coasted to in college, Jen still wasnt worried as she had finally decided to pursue a career in modeling. 

Jen sat in the in her seat, shifting her tiny rear end, trying to get into a more comfortable position. At the next stop, Jen grimaced as an incredibly large woman stepped onto the train. Her incredibly large belly swayed and bounced as she waddled toward a seat. To Jens horror, the seat she was headed to was right next to her. The at least 400 pound woman prepared to position her ponderous posterior right near Jennifer. 

Jennifer screamed in her own mind as the large woman, clad in an incredibly strange outfit, squeezed into the seat, pushing Jen aside and squeezing her against the bar at the end with her wide body. Jennifer felt the womans warm fat squeezing up against her and could take no more. Jennifer jumped from her seat as quickly as she could squeeze her way out and began to yell at the woman.

You fat bitch! Why dont you just stay at home eating yourself to death instead of getting in other peoples way! Jen stomped her designer heel against the flow of the subway car for emphasis. The large woman just looked up at her.

Young lady there is no need for you to lose your temper. Im sorry if my large size has inconvenienced you in anyway, but there is no need for such a tone. The large woman shifted her weight slightly in the seat. Jennifer continued her rant.

Dont tell me what theres no need for! Why dont you just lose about one thousand pounds fatty! People like you have to right to share this earth with people like me you gigantic waste of resources! 

Jen was just shouting whatever came to her mind now. She was going to make sure this woman never forgot this encounter. Little did she know that this woman was about to make sure Jen would never forget it either. 

My dear, I think its time for you to learn some manners. And with that comment the older woman made a brief wave with her large arm and everyone else in the subway car disappeared, transported each to their destinations never to be the wiser.

The large woman looked up at Jen ,who couldnt move. Jen couldnt even utter a response.

Now my dear, I could alter everything so that youve always been fat, But I want you to feel what its like to lose your status and go from a thin model type to a woman of much larger proportions. Now the only problem is, when should I change your life? Maybe I should have you begin your fattening in high school. You could go from cheerleader to the most made fun of person in school. High school girls can be so mean as you know. Maybe I could change it in college so that you gained a good deal more than the freshman fifteen and never lost it. I could change anything and have you standing here before me today as a woman even larger than I.

Yes, all those things are possible, but I have a better punishment. I need only change your life from a few weeks ago. A little bit of tweaking of your appetite and your metabolism should produce just the results I want.

With that the large woman let out a sigh and watched Jen expand.

First came the melting of her washboard abs. A soft pot belly formed and poked its way outward, over her jeans, clearly exposed by her shirt. Her arms softened, filling the shirt sleeves. Her breasts grew slightly, pulling down on her bra as they sagged. Jen felt her ass widen and strain against her shorts. She felt her thighs plump and begin to touch.

No, I want you to remember everything my dear. I want you to remember being thin and popular and I want you to remember when you lost control of your appetite and became the girl you are today. Now notice how I havent caused you to gain a great deal of weight. Its just enough for you to need to buy new clothes in a bigger size. That should be a fun experience for you, buying larger clothes. I ensure you this wont be the last time you have to do that. No, your appetite is going to take you far. It will really help you expand your horizons.

As the curiously clothed large gypsy woman finished her spell, a double chin sprouted on Jens face. Her stomach grumbled.

You sound hungry my dear. Here, I have some Yodels in my purse. Theyre all squished and warm, but something tells me that wont matter to a greedy little piglet like you. The gypsy took the package of mush out of her purse and tossed it to the awaiting Jennifer.

Jen tore the package open and began scooping out the mush with her fingers and eagerly cramming it into her awaiting mouth, chocolate droppings smearing her face and staining her shirt.

Oh look dear. Youve gone and ruined your shirt my little piggy. No matter, you needed to buy another one anyway. I guess that career in modeling is out of the question now aye piggy?

Jen looked up for a moment and then went back to devouring her chocolate mush. The train came to a sudden halt and Jen stumbled forward, causing a small rip in the back of her now skin tight shorts.

I believe this is your stop piggy.

Jen stumbled off the subway and finished the rest of her little treat. She didnt even notice the picture taken by a shocked friend of hers using a camera phone as she boarded the same subway car that Jennifer had just left. Jen made her way to the street and threw the wrapper into a garbage can before she was reminded of her desperate need for new clothes. She soon entered a nearby K-Mart.

*-NINE MONTHS LATER-*

Jen stepped out from behind the counter at the McDonalds in the Layton Hills Mall food court and sat down to enjoy her lunch break. The seat groaned as she brought her large rear end to sit down on it it. Now 250 pounds, Jen was on the verge of needing to ask for another new uniform as the store-issue pants were stretched to near breaking. She felt the seams stretching against her mammoth rear end and her tree trunk thighs which now constantly touched. The shirt she was wearing wasnt much better as it strained against her large spare tire which now lurched out and rested on her lap. Her breasts sagged and strained the shirt, allowing an observant customer to catch a good glimpse of flesh. It didnt help either that she had lost two buttons. Yes, she definitely needed a new uniform.

As Jen took the first bite of her second Big Mac, she heard a voice from behind her.

Oh my Jen! Is that really you? I heard you gained a lot of weight but wow!

Jen only turned around briefly to see another former friend of hers. She had grown used to reactions like these when she met people she knew. She turned back to her meal without replying. She didnt care.

She heard the rip as she took her next bite and just kept on eating.

James Parsons rolled his head and moaned in bed.

----------------------------------------

Marcy Higgins you undress right now! Mrs. Fink shouted at the top of her lungs.

Marcy Higgins, recently turned 18, stared at her gym teacher at the Worthington Academy for Girls with a smug look of indignation.

No! 

That was all Marcy needed to say to send the somewhat stout Mrs. Fink over the edge. Mrs. Fink quickly grabbed Marcy by her luxurious black hair.

Now you listen here young lady. Youve made fun of Maggie Hill because of her size for the last time. I had a nice long talk with your mother about you over our bridge game on Saturday and she gave me permission to do whatever I wanted with you. Now strip or your punishment will get much worse. Mrs. Fink gave a good pull on Marcys raven mane for emphasis.

But Im eighteen! Im eighteen! Marcy cried, trying to reason with her infuriated gym teacher. Since it was a private school she knew corporeal punishment was allowed, but she vainly hoped the age ploy might gain her some margin.

I reminded your mother of that my dear, and she told me to remind you that you cant touch your trust fund until youre twenty-one. She also said that if you dont do as your told youll be kicked out of the house and youll never see that money. Mrs. Fink let Marcy go, confident that she would do as she was told now.

Marcy slowly unbuttoned her designer jeans and pulled them off. Next came her expensive shirt, revealing exactly why Mrs. Fink had chosen this as Marcys punishment. In front of her entire gym class, Marcy Higgins stood there in just her underwear and an incredibly well designed body shaper. Marcy had always had a large appetite and it had finally caught up with her. She had been wearing her special friend since October and been hiding it by changing gym clothes quickly and secretly. Now she stood there in front of her entire class, her shameful secret exposed.

There you have it everyone. Marcy Higginss great secret to eating what she wants and still staying in shape. She wears a girdle! It was more than just a girdle in fact. This costly body shaper not only gave tummy control, but it also slimmed down her thighs, behind, and pushed up her breasts.

Alright Marcy, its time to show everyone what you look like without your little friend. Mrs. Higgins smirked as Marcy slid her way out of her body shaper, revealing what a miracle of modern science had kept so well hidden.

Marcys stomach jutted out ward and over her panties in a soft pot belly. Her thighs sprang out in all directions, beginning to touch together. As Mrs. Finch made Marcy turn around, the class was treated to a nice view of Marcys soft bubble butt, consuming her panties. As Marcy continued to turn her body jiggled until she was back to her starting position. Marcys breasts sagged in her bra, looking deflated and smaller. Mrs. Fink gave Marcys flabby paunch a pinch. Then she cupped a plump ass cheek in one hand and gave it a jiggle. Next she gave a little slap to each of Marcys thighs and watched them shake. Mrs. Fink cupped both of Marcys breasts and lifted them back to their former position before letting them once again droop down, defeated. She focused her attention again on Marcys stomach and, after giving it a poke, palmed it with her hand and gave it a hard shake.

Come now class. Who wants to give Marcy a good poke? Or a squeeze? Feel free to jiggle a little flesh. Im sure with all the comments shes made about other people and their weights, she deserves it.

A dozen catty girls eagerly made their way over to the former queen bee, eager to humiliated her further. They poked and prodded and squeezed and jiggled her soft flesh, laughing at her. Marcy began to cry as Mrs. Fink revealed the next part of her punishment.

Okay chubs, step on the scale. Lets see how much you weigh.

Marcy quietly stepped onto the scale, her bubble but bouncing as she moved. Mrs. Fink gave one of the love handles that protruded over Marcys underwear a final pinch before beginning to move the weights on the scale. She took great enjoyment as she slowly slid each one, emphasizing how much weight Marcy had put on. She smiled as she watched Marcys reaction and the reaction of the crowd gathered behind her as each time the weight clicked into a new position revealed Marcy to be heavier and heavier. Finally Mrs. Fink stopped the weight as the scale balanced at 154 pounds. She gave Marcys ass a slap as she announced the number proudly to the rest of the class.

Over one hundred and fifty pounds of pudge! My, my Marcy. Youre such a greedy little piggy. Youre such a sly one too, being able to hide this from us for so long. But now its time for the next stage of your punishment.

Theres more? Marcy whined as Mrs. Fink nodded and took a seat, leading Marcy helplessly toward her. With one swift motion, she pulled Marcys underwear down around her ankles and bent her forward.

Marcys wide rear was fully exposed for the entire classs enjoyment. Mrs. Fink pinched one of the rolls that appeared as Marcy was bent forward before giving Marcys ass a firm spank. She then whirled chubby Marcy around and pulled her over her knee and began spanking her bloated behind repeatedly. Marcy howled in pain as the class howled in laughter with each spank that Mrs. Fink administered on the chubby former Miss Popularity.

This will teach you to make fun of others because of their size, especially when youre not in tip top shape either young lady.

Several minutes of spanking later and Mrs. Fink sat Marcy down on her soft, sore, red behind. She stepped into the hall and pulled a bag out of Maggie Aldrichs locker and returned to the room.

It looks like poor Maggie left her lunch behind. Since youre always telling her how she should go on a diet, I think you should help her start one by eating this for her anyway.

Mrs. Fink tossed the bag at Marcy who gulped. Her school had full service lunches and yet Maggies mom still packed her food. Marcy never missed an opportunity to make fun of Maggie for eating two lunches. Now she wished she had never made fun of Maggie in the first place.

First Marcy began nibbling at the food but a sudden appetite rush took over. Soon she was absolutely devouring Maggies sandwich. It was made of two thick slices of French bread filled in with roast beef, onions, mustard, ketchup, relish, and American cheese and mayonnaise. Marcy ate the sandwich as fast as she could, hoping to avoid further punishment from Mrs. Fink. She barely stopped to worry about the mess she was making as crumbs and condiments smeared her face and chest. Next came the bag of chips which was devoured in the same fashion. She chugged down the accompanying soda before letting out a loud belch. Next up was dessert.

How cute class, commented Mrs Fink. It seems Mrs. Hill couldnt decide whether to pack her daughter pudding or chocolate cake for dessert. So she decided to pack both.

Mrs. Fink made Marcy eat the pudding using only her fingers and then she hand personally fed the piece of cake to her, unceremoniously shoving it into Marcys mouth. When she was done with all the food, Marcy sat there, holding her bloated gut, a food covered mess with her underwear still down around her ankles. She let out another belch.

Well you must really have been hungry piggy. You attacked all that food. Now, needless to say, youre off the cheer squad. Also, after talking with your mother its been decided that I should supervise your lunches from now on. Were putting you on a special diet. Im sure you wont mind since you were heading down this path anyway. Really Marcy, how long did you think you would keep this charade up? You would have gotten fatter and fatter and eventually that girdle wouldnt have been able to contain it must longer. Now you get to enjoy the path of self indulgence uninhibited. There are three long months of school left, and when Im done with you, youll be lucky if youre still thinner than Maggie. Mrs. Fink smiled as she leaned over and sunk one hand into the flesh of one of Marcys thighs and used the other to play with the roll of fat on Marcys pot belly.

Finally, I dont think these clothes will fit you without your body shaper, and youre not allowed to wear such gadgets anymore. Go and waddle on down to the office and pick up some clothes from the lost and found to wear. Hurry now before youre late for your next class.

Mrs. Fink gave Marcy one last spank as she leaned forward to pick up her underwear. With a bit of a struggle, Marcy managed to get it over her rear and made her way out of the locker room in only her undersized underwear. The rest of the class got a good laugh as they watched the fallen queen and her ass cheeks bouncing up and down as her thighs smacked together.

Marcy could hear the oinking sounds of her classmates as she stepped into the hallway barely clothed. Then she heard the bell ring and watched as all around her classes emptied out and the subjects she once ruled over emptied into the hallway. They froze as they saw her. The examined the bloated former queen with their eyes. And they laughed. They laughed as the one they had once admired and feared was exposed as a chubby fraud. 

Marcy made her way down the hall, her chubby flesh pressing against others who couldnt resist a good poke to her soft belly. Halfway down the hall and the sea of people parted to allow everyone a great look at the chubby girl, her face still covered with food. She heard every name they threw at her: Fatty, slob, jelly-belly, jello-butt, thunder thighs, fatty boom boom latty, cow, piggy. They were all names she had so carelessly called other people.

When she finally reached the office the only clothes available to her were a pair of pink spandex shorts that her far to small, and a pink midriff baring t-shirt. With no other choice, she struggled into the clothes which now exaggerated her chubby form, as her stomach and love handles formed a large muffin top over the shorts that struggled to contain her thighs and bubble but. The shirt exposed her pot belly. Luckily that drew attention away from her small saggy breasts. Marcy headed off to her next class, dreading the rest of the day and the humiliation to follow. She still had lunch with Mrs. Fink to deal with, plus the rest of her classes.

Gym had only been first period.

James Parsons shifted his hip and his arm moved to adjust the sheet covering his fevered body

---------------------------------------------

On the last day of senior classes and Northridge High School, Matt Speck ran down the hallway after poor little Tommy Mermen. Star quarterback and captain of the Northridge High football team, muscle-bond Matt made his way down the hall, looking to give out one last wedgie before graduation.

As he ran down the empty hallway, Matt tripped. It was an unusual occurrence for the gifted athlete. What was even more unusual was the pain that hit Matt in the stomach. Matt reached for his six pack abs only to feel them melt in his hands and turn into an ever expanding gut. Matt felt his muscles morph into soft fat everywhere. He felt his thighs and ass expanding at an alarming rate. All at once, his clothes tore off of him, leaving him a fat quivering mess in only a pair of oversized tighty whities that eventually filled to near breaking point again with Matts ever growing ass. His stomach expanded that most, pushing against his now sausage-like fingers. Matt reached for his groin in fright as he felt his penis shrink. He frantically grabbed at every part of his body, from his mammoth behind to his saggy man boobs. He began to cry.

When Matt finally made it back to his, a formerly 6 foot 3 Matt, 205 pound muscular Matt stood at a mere 5 feet 9 inches, a 350 pound obese nerd.

Then a now 64 Tommy Mermen walked up behind Matt. He wore a lettermans jacket that barely contained his muscles.

He gave Matt a wedgie he would not soon forget.

At the other side of the school, Tanya Maddox sat down to eat her lunch, having just knocked Patty Marks tray to the ground. She often loved tormenting Fatty Patty, and on her last day of class, really made a show of humiliating her.

Tanya sat down at her lunch table and grabbed her carrot, only to have it turn into a Twinkie in her hand. Tanya went to toss it aside, but instead found herself greedily shoving it into her mouth. Tanya looked up at the now empty cafeteria and instead of people found her table covered by a pyramid of Twinkies. Unable to control herself, Tanya dove into the pyramid and began shoving Twinkie after Twinkie into her mouth. 

Not bothered by the mess she was making as she crushed Twinkies with her body as she reached for more. Twinkies covered her clothes and body and hair. Eventually she found herself licking the Twinkies that she had squished off of the table. She was disgusted by her own actions, but couldnt stop herself.

Then she felt the pain in her stomach and pitched onto the table again. Rolling around in the mess of destroyed Twinkies, Tanya felt her hand fill with fat as her former six pack became a ponderous gut. She grabbed at her ass as it expanded outward, ripping through her jeans revealing her thong panties that were being consumed by her cheeks. She grabbed at her once athletic thighs as they expanded beyond thunder and into tree trunk, exploding out of her jeans. 

She felt everything about her formerly toned cheerleader body melt into fat. The only thing she felt shrink was her breasts which went from perky Cs to saggy barely Bs. She looked into a mirror and saw her perfect diamond face distort with fat as a doughy double chin formed and her nose widened. She looked down at her sausage-like fingers as they reached for more Twinkies which she began shoving into her mouth two at a time.

Then, clad only in her bra and granny panties, Tanya leaped from the table and stormed into the cafeteria, eating anything she could get her hands on, hotdogs, gravy, chicken, mash potatoes, biscuits, pudding, cake, it all went into her greedy mouth. She caught a glimpse of her reflection off of a metal refrigerator door and screamed at the monster before her and began to scream. But then her scream became a hungry growl and she dove back into more food. 

She came up for air and looked down at her soft pot belly which she cradled in her hands as she looked down at her expanding thighs. She gave her bloated rear end a scratch before letting out another groan, not in pain from being full, but in desperate need for more food. Tanya once again found her diving back into a new pile of Twinkies against her will. The pure ecstasy from all the food overtook her inner pleas to stop. She greedily ate more and more becoming more and more accepting of her appetite.

Tanya awoke from her daydream just in time for Patricia Marks to slam her lunch tray up into her chest. Patricia laughed as she walked on by. Tanya looked at the svelte Patricia as she walked away. She scooped up some of the gravy off of her shirt with her fingers and licked her fingers clean. She remembered a time when she used to look like Patricia. 

She recalled that she was popular back then. That was two years ago. But then she discovered her love of Twinkies.

What happened after that become a blur as James Parsons shifted his hot body to the other side, reveling in what felt like a cool breeze from the hall.


----------



## BellySpongelover (May 28, 2008)

Sally Cheswick awoke from her nightmare with a scream. In her nightmare she felt needles. She saw food. She ate. She ate nonstop. She plowed through piles of food like they were nothing. When she wasnt eating from the piles of food she had a long tube in her mouth and it was pushing some sort of liquid into her.

Sally then found her arms resting on flesh. She looked down and there, where washboard abs had been, was now a large spare tire. Even her arms were fatter. Her breasts sagged onto her large midsection. She couldnt see them very well, but she could feel her thighs rubbing together, and she could feel her ass pushing against the sides of her chair. She screamed again.

Then two large women, in white coats brought in an even larger woman. This one was only clothed in a pair of soiled looking granny panties and a large, heavy duty bra. The large woman was at first turned toward Sally so she could only see her rear. Sally was disgusted by this woman in front of her. Large love handles poured over her panties. Her tree trunk thighs touched together almost to the knee. Her ass was hanging out of the incredibly large granny panties.

The women slowly turned the incredibly mass of quivering fat, and Sally got a good look at the womans large gut. It spilled outwards over the womans panties and was even larger than her own spare tire. The thought of her own gut made her sick again. Sally just watched as the woman was turned to face her. 

The first thing she noticed was her large stomach from another angle. Then she looked at her thighs again. Then she noticed the mammoth breasts the woman had. Her quick glance at her own and she realized that hers were barely bigger than normal. She looked up and the womans face and saw that she was crying. She looked at the doughy double chin and wide nose and then realized something. She recognized the face that was underneath all of that fat.

Oh no! Angie! They got you too! It took Sally a lot to admit that she too was incredibly fat now, but at least she wasnt as huge as her friend Angela.

Before Angie could do anything more than cry, another large woman walked into the room.

Hello ladies. I see the drugs have finally worn off. Allow me to explain ourselves. Weve seen the way youve treated fat people and quite frankly we didnt like it. So we took you here to adjust your attitudes by turning you into the people youve made fun of. Over the last six months weve been messing with your appetites and metabolisms. And I think youll find that the will power you once possessed is now completely gone. I must say it was amusing to watch you stuff yourselves until you grew into what you are today. Angela, I was particularly impressed by your knack for eating. When we brought you here you were only one hundred and twenty-five pounds. Now youre four hundred. And Sally, you were one hundred and twenty pounds. Now youre nearly three hundred. Well its been fun keeping you guys as our pet pigs, but now we must return you to the regular world. I think youll find that we made arrangements for you so you can fit back in. Though, good luck dealing with people. They can be so mean to fat women such as yourselves.

With that, Sally and Angie were knocked out again. When they awoke they found themselves in ill fitting pink sweat suits. Their stomachs rested on their giant thighs. They were in some sort of dwelling. The woman was right. They had taken care of everything. Sally and Angie waddled around their cheap flat before they realized they had a house warming present. Unable to control themselves, Sally and Angie practically dove into the two chocolate cakes that were waiting for them.

Over the next month, Sally and Angie tried desperately to lose weight, but found themselves instead growing each 10 pounds heavier from the constant supply of fast food they had ordered in and the snacking on all the junk food that had been packed into their flat. Eventually they gave up and assumed their new lives as obese Americans.

The hardest part was dealing with former friends and family. Most of their beauty conscious friends left them, laughing. Their families treated them as over-sized outsiders. And the same excuse had to be used for everyone since the truth would have made them sound crazy. With a lot of repetition they finally managed to convince everyone that they had just let themselves go.

Angie eventually found work as a secretary at her thin friends company. She was still treated as a second class citizen and was constantly the butt of jokes from her former friend, and the person she worked directly under, a person she had used to make fun of because of her size. Angie eventually grew to 450 pounds.

Sally tried working at Burger King, but found the constant abuse to much, and being around all that food caused her to gain 50 pounds. Eventually she had a nervous breakdown. Taking pity on her, the woman who had transformed her eventually let her be her maid. Sally moved in with the woman and eventually grew to 400 pounds.

Sally and Angie never made fun of fat people again. But plenty of people still made fun of them.

James Parsons felt thirsty. He reached for a glass of water, which was placed into his hand with a command to rest. He slipped back into slumber.

---------------------------

Twins, Rebecca and Sarah Mathers. sat down on the couch in their apartment. Rebecca enjoyed a spoonful of non-fat yogurt, gently rubbing her six pack abs. Sarah pecked at her salad, crossing her lean legs as she adjusted her position on the couch. After a long hard day of college, the twins had settled down for the evening and began to watch a talk show that Sarah had TIVOd earlier. A friend had tipped them off that they might find it interesting.

Welcome to todays show everybody. The host had a gleam in his eye as he looked into the camera, smiling brightly.

Yesterday, we met Krista Lomburg, a popular, stuck up, cheerleader. Now eighteen and ready to graduate from Northridge High School, Kristas parents wanted to do something to curb their daughters wild ways before she left them behind forever. So we got Krista on our show, thinking she had won some sort of a contest. Little did she know she would be gaining weight. We decided that the best way to keep Krista grounded would be to take away her popularity. The best way to do that would be to take away her looks and turn her into a big fat slob. So we sent little Krista off to our special fat camp. Now we get to show you the results. And theyre huge.â

The camera cut to a picture of a toned Krista in a bikini, her arms on her slender waist. Suddenly the picture exploded as the new Krista came through the paper. She was wearing a much larger version of the bikini she had been wearing in the picture, but this was quite hard to tell as her now pendulous gut and love handles basically covered up her bikini bottoms. Krista waddled to centerstage, her large thighs rubbing together almost to the knees. Her immense spare tire and giant ass bounced and jiggled with every slow moving step. Her breasts bounced on her stomach. The host made her turn around slowly so the entire audience could get a sense of her size. Her cellulite covered as cheeks wobbled as the host gave them each a slap before pinching her large love handles. 

Krista couldnt control herself and a loud fart escaped her rear end. The audience laughed as they realized the full transformation of the once thin cheerleader into the obese slob that stood in front of them. Krista tried to take a seat in a too small chair, but it broke underneath her. Her 400 pound frame hit the ground with a quiver and a loud fart was released again, causing the crowd to laugh louder. Krista brought her flabby arms to rest on her large spherical stomach and sobbed. The host gave her stomach a rub and a pat.

Shes been doing that a lot folks. Poor piggy, I doubt shell be as popular as she was when she goes back to school.

The host laughed as Krista let out another fart and then heard her stomach growl quite loudly.

Look like Piggys hungry. Its a good thing were prepared.

The host made a motion and an assistant brought out a large bowl of mash potatoes and placed it in front of Krista. Krista tried to resist but eventually her appetite took over and she began desperately trying to lean forward and reach the bowl. Eventually she managed to jam her fat hands into the bowl of mashed potatoes drowned in butter and gravy and began shoveling it into her awaiting mouth, her double chin wobbling.

Well be back after a word from our sponsors.

The host reached and grabbed the bowl and shoved it into Kristaâs face. He gave her stomach another slap and she let out another fart as the camera cut to an ad for Hydroxycut. 

The Mather twins were still sitting on the couch but something was different.

Rebecca tossed aside her fifth empty pudding cup. Still unsatisfied, she opened up the last of the pack of six she had taken out of the fridge earlier. For a moment she rested a hand on her now flabby mid-section before digging her spoon into the awaiting pudding. 

Sarahs thighs rubbed together as she shoved another forkful of left over micro-waved lasagna into her mouth. Her double chin wobbled as she chewed her delicious snack. For a moment she looked at the sauce stain that now graced her strained t-shirt top, but quickly stopped caring about it as she took in another large forkful of food. 

Rebecca tossed aside her last pudding cup and reached for the remote with one flabby arm. She looked over at Sarah whose face was inflated with food.

You want to watch something else Sarah?

Sarah could only mumble a response with her chipmunk cheeks and shrugged her shoulders as a fart escaped her expansive bubble butt. 

Deep in sleep James Parsons was smiling in satisfaction. His fever was lower but he still had a temperature.

--------------------

Katie woke up in a bright room. She had no idea how she had gotten there or why. She heard the voice first and then saw the food. The voice told her to eat. It told her to eat or she would die. 

Katie obeyed the voice and began devouring the bowl of mashed potatoes, using only her hands as she had not been provided with utensils. She fell backwards onto her bed clutching her bloated stomach after she finished the huge bowl of mashed potatoes that had seemed at one point to be bottomless. She felt so embarrassed having made such a pig of herself. Had she seen someone else eat the way she just had she would have made fun of them mercilessly. She fell asleep.

Eventually, Katie awoke for her next meal. This time it was two large hamburgers and a large basket of French fries with a thick milkshake to wash it all down with. She ate all of this too, although she felt rather sick afterward. She could only hope that she would be free soon.

However, the days passed by and she was still forced to eat. The meals grew larger and so did she. She had started out at 110 pounds. She did not know how much she had gained, but she could see that she had clearly grown. Her once tight ab muscles now formed a soft paunch and her thighs were begging to rub together when she moved. Her ass was softer and had a distinct bounce when she took steps. She felt her breasts. They were defiantly bigger, but had lost their perkiness from lack of exercise.

One day the voice shouted out a number.

"One hundred and fifty!"

Katie began to cry when she realized that was how much she weighed. She gave her pot belly a furious shake and pinched and poked every bit of fat on her, cursing her body for betraying her. Then she ate the days next meal, an 18 ounce porter house with a half rack of ribs and a plate of buffalo wings with a side of garlic bread and mashed potatoes all, with two large milkshakes to drink and chocolate pudding for desert.

Days seemed to pass and Katie dutifully consumed her meals. Her gorge sessions always ended in the same way. Katie would walk over to the mirror and take a long look at her distended belly. Her mornings had a routine as well. Every morning Katie would inspect her body in front of the mirror. Every day she would cringe at any new fond softness. Shed remember how she used to look as she shook her growing pot belly. She remembered all the jokes she made at other people because of their weight as she pinched her ever expanding love handles. She thought about what people would say if they saw her newly chubby form as she felt the fat from her growing ass squeeze between her fingers. Then she would go back to eating. 

As she sat and ate her thoughts never strayed far from her growing form and the realization that if she didnt get out she would end up being fatter then she cared to imagine. She also realized that even if she got back to her old life immediately things would be drastically different. Surely shed be forced off the cheer squad. She knew shed be isolated from the popular crowd and forced into a group with the heavy chicks she had once thought her self superior too. She thought she might be able to lose the weight, but wondered. She began to worry that her appetite and that now surely weakened metabolism would stop her from being able to lose anything. She was actually beginning to enjoy eating so much, and that was scaring her most of all. 

Eventually Katie accepted her gain and began to look forward to more and more food as the pounds piled on. Thoughts of going back to her old life were replaced by a lust for more food. She began to consume her meals and then greedily await more. The former cheerleaders body continued to expand into redundant chubbiness.

One day she found herself back at school.

There she stood in front of her college dorm, as a bunch of her friends walked past her. Somehow she knew she was 190 pounds and quickly made her way over to a water fountain to se her reflection. Her face had filled out considerably, a double chin forming. Her gut lunged over her unbuttoned jean shorts. Her thunder thighs were fully exposed for all to see as they shook with her frantic movements. Her ass bounced up and down. 

Katie desperately tried to button up her jeans as more of her one-time friends walked by with more than just a chuckle. One was daring enough to actually give her soft stomach a poke and call her the Pillsbury Doughgirl. Eventually she gave up her attempts to button her pants. She gave her pot belly an angry shake, much to the amusement of those who still lingered around.

She longed to return to the room where she had been captive, but eventually found herself walking toward the dining hall.

James Parsons mind morphed into a different direction.

--------------------

Kathy and Jessica sat on the couch of their old acquaintance, Marilyn Scout, eyeing a large chocolate cake that rested on the table. Both women had gone that day without eating and had just come from a photo shoot. Marilyn had called them rather out of the blue and invited them over. The two models had thought about saying no, but then they decided it might be fun to see how much bigger their fat former classmate Marilyn had gotten since high school. They werent disappointed.

Marilyn had weighed approximately 180 pounds in high school, but now she was at least 250. Kathy and Jessica laughed to themselves as Marilyn wobbled into the kitchen.

Did you see the ass on her? Kathy laughed quietly as she pointed toward the kitchen.

Its nothing compared to her gut. Jessica laughed and held out her arms in front of her washboard abs.

The two models again looked at the cake. Next to it was a little note that read: MARILYNS - DO NOT TOUCH.

The two laughed.

Wow - fat ass is really defensive about her cake. I almost want to have some just to spite her. Kathy slapped her hand against her thin thighs and sighed as she looked at the cake with unexplainable longing.

Why dont we? Weve earned it. And its not like fatty needs anymore cake anyway. Jessica declared with an air of entitlement. She smiled as she stuck her finger in some of the chocolate icing and licked it clean.

Kathy followed her lead and enjoyed some of the frosting. Then they found themselves going for more, and more, and more. Eventually Jessica slipped her hand into the cake and pulled out a fist sized piece which she quickly ate. Kathy did the same. Both models had faces covered in chocolate, but when they looked at the cake it appeared untouched. In fact it was bigger. It was at least twice the size that it had originally been. Jessica ripped out a large piece with two hands and shoved her face into it. Kathy followed suit and quickly devoured a piece even larger then Jessicas. 

Jess greedily lunged at the cake shoving two handfuls quickly into her mouth. Finding that the cake almost melted in her mouth, she quickly consumed two more handfuls. Cake got all over her face and her designer clothes.

Kathy jammed her face into the cake and when she finally came up for air she looked at her model friend and shouted.

Oh my word! Jess! Youre fat!

Jesss washboard stomach had been replaced by a small pot belly. Her thighs could be seen to have widened and her jeans were unbuttoned. As Jess turned over to get another piece of cake, Kathy saw her clearly larger ass. Jess turned back around, her face full of cake, her breasts and belly bouncing.

You should talk piggy. replied Kathy, somehow undistressed over her own transformation.

Kathy looked down at her own sizeable gut as Jess dove back into the cake. She cupped it in her hands for a moment and glanced at her slightly larger thighs before looking back at the cake and diving back in. Her softer ass sticking up in the air, Kathy plowed as well through more and more cake.

And so it continued, both women eating more and more of the ever growing cake. Their appetites still not sated, their bodies continued to grow. Kathy paused for a moment as she heard a popping sound. She failed to realize that it was the buttons of her jeans popping off. A stomach and love handles formed squishy muffin top over the jeans and forced the zipper all the way down, revealing her white lace panties, quickly stained by a falling piece of cake.

Did you hear something?

That was all Kathy stopped to say before cramming more cake into her greedy face, a double chin forming. Jessica looked up from her cake in response.

Nope.

Her pants button had popped off long before, and, as she leaned back into the cake, her growing ass ripped through the back of her designer jeans revealing her pink panties as well as her fleshy rear.

And so they continued to eat unabated. Kathys jeans ripped shortly after and Jesss stomach was testing the limits of her shirt, pushing it up into nothing more than a glorified bra, but her breasts and the fat on her back began to strain even that. Kathys breasts didnt fill out as much, but her thighs quickly began to expand more rapidly as her cake intake increased incredibly. They soon ripped her pants along it seams and the destroyed pants fell off of her growing body, soon to be swallowed up by the still growing cake. Kathy was left wearing only her shirt, bra and white panties which were now almost entirely covered by the cake she had wallowing in.

Jesss pants too had been destroyed and soon her shirt tore in the back. She found herself unconsciously tearing it off of her body and tossing it aside as she tore through more cake. Kathy found herself discarding her shirt as well, quickly staining the white lace bra as she shoveled cake into her mouth. For a split second, as Jessica grazed her soft growing paunch she grew a bit worried. That went away when she took another swallow.

In their underwear and both well over 200 pounds, both girls showed no sign of stopping. Kathys panties quickly reached breaking point and were the first to explode off as she went over 250. Jess took off her own bra when her massive mams became too uncomfortable. She let them flop and drag against the cake along with her pendulous belly as she continued to gorge herself. Her panties soon took themselves off. 

As Jess continued to wallow naked in the chocolate cake, Kathy soon found herself feeling a slight discomfort in her bra and took it off. This was less to make things more comfortable and more because it just felt natural.

The two continued to fatten until they were each over 450 pounds. Then, as sudden as their urges had come over them, they passed out and the cake disappeared entirely. 

Naked and covered in chocolate cake, Jess rolled over on her incredible gut and managed to sit up on her mammoth ass. She rested her chubby arms on her tree trunk thighs and tried to scream, but it came out as more of a squeal. Kathy rolled over as well and cradled her large stomach in her hands as she looked at Jesss obese form and then back at her own. She began to oink incessantly.

Jess squealed as she felt her flabby arms rub against her love handles and heaved her massively heavy breasts up and down before letting them drop on her large rolling gut that in turn rested on her amazingly fat thighs. She reached behind her and felt her large, soft ass cheeks.

Kathy grabbed at her own fat ass and to her horror found it to be even bigger than Jesss Her thighs seemed bigger too, but it was hard to tell. Kathys breasts were nowhere near the size of Jesss but her stomach was at least as large if not larger. The two probed their alien forms and then prodded each other as well. They looked up at each other with their fat faces and squealed.

It was then that they found themselves magically transported into another room. They found themselves all cleaned up, but still naked, and still huge. This room was covered in mud and straw and in front of them was a very large trough. Marilyn stood in front of the trough. She was smiling.

Well I hope you two piggies enjoyed my cake. I hope thisll teach you not to touch things that dont belong to you. I also hope this will teach you never to torment people because of their size. Sadly, well never get to know if youve learned that lesson, because youre never going to leave this room. 

You see, after high school I spent a lot of time studying the occult. Thats what helped me make that special cake you so greedily consumed. Its also what let me create this place. You see, were in an entirely different dimension. Only I can come and go here as I please. You two will be trapped here for the rest of eternity and be kept as my personal pet pigs. But dont worry, Youll be well fed. And Ill bring you company soon.

Marilyn than transported herself away leaving Kathy and Jessica to their fate. Kathy and Jessica crawled on their hands and knees over to the trough and looked inside at the slop that filled it. It smelled disgusting. They gave a few oinks and dug in.

*-ONE MONTH LATER-*

Kathy and Jessica wished they could have warned Chloe and Samantha. Of course they couldnt and now Chloe and Sam found themselves in the pen room at 350 pounds each. At 500 pounds each, Kathy and Jessica had spent their time in the pen eating slop and wallowing in their own filth, their disgustingness defying description. They only looked briefly at Chloe and Sam before turning back to their slop. Chloe and Sam soon joined them. Kathy was beginning to worry. Their pen was getting crowded.

And Marilyn had mentioned getting a fifth.

James Parsons tensed his legs and relaxed. The fever was almost gone. 

--------------------

Rachel knew the moment that she ate the blueberry that she hated Yakov.

She didnt realize why until she started to grow.

The first thing that changed was her stomach. It quickly grew into a sizeable pot belly which she quickly clenched in her hands. She felt the fat ooze through her fingers and then felt another strange sensation. Her thighs were touching together! One hand immediately shot between her legs and another shot to her growing ass. As she felt herself expanding she looked at Yakov who was holding a mirror so she could get a better look at herself. He was dancing and singing madly.

Oompa Loompa Loompa di doo. Ive got another riddle for you. Hahaha!

Yakov jumped around excitedly, making sure that Rachael could still see her growing self in the mirror.

Really Rachael, it looks like all youve been doing since you went to college is eating. Its no wonder you dropped out. You couldnt focus enough on your studies, just on food and parties. Its a shame all your friends abandoned you when you became the blob. Tell me do you enjoy getting paid minimum wage to clean the high school you once ruled so cruelly?

Yakov smiled as Rachael continued to balloon, her ever widening waistline pouring over her bikini bottoms which were quickly being devoured by her growing ass crack. As her thighs continued to thicken, Rachael couldnt believe that the obese woman staring back at her from the mirror was her. Tears began to run down her plump face as Yakov cruelly shook one of her stomach rolls and laughed.

Then it was all over.

Yakov had disappeared and left a 300 pound Rachael on the beach. Rachael quickly realized how many people were staring, and pointing, and laughing at her. She looked ridiculous in this the bikini. It had grown along with her, but it was still far too small. Rachael waddled off the beach as fast as her large lumbering legs would allow her. She quickly looked for a place to hide. She needed to plot her revenge, little realizing that her elusive tormenter would never return..

Lucas arrived back at the shop with a smile on his face. It was amazing how easily this Rachael had been tricked. A simply shape shift spell and he had her believing he was Yakov. Then it was simply a matter of brief seduction and she was like putty in his hands. Of course he could have just used his coin on her and been done with it, but playing Yakovs game and getting her to eat something first was much more fun.

Lucas sat at the counter of the shop, waiting for a customer. He leaned back in the chair, helped him himself to some pie, and waited so see what kind of crop his mischief would reap next.

James Parsons stirred. He immediately felt gentle hands massaging him back into yet more slumber.

--------------------

Janice woke up and found herself bound to a chair of some kind, naked. The young model was fresh out of college and was excited to face the real world, but now it seemed like she might not get the chance. As she struggled to free herself, her captor walked in. She recognized him as Mikey Graves. She had tormented poor Mike over his size in high school, and continued to do so when they ended up going to the same college. Now she feared for her life.

Dont worry Janice. Mike spoke in a whisper.

Im not going to hurt you. Youre merely naked so that I wont need to be bothered about buying you clothes that fit constantly. Youre going to be going through some big changes my dear.

Mike let out his best super villain laugh that he had painstakingly worked on. Before Janice could even scream the feeding tube was in her mouth and a strange foul tasting liquid was poured down her throat.

Youre going to get fat for me Janice. Youre going to be even fatter then me. Youre going to regret ever tormenting me because youre going to be so big you;ll be immobile and at my mercy. Enjoy your old self Janice because soon it will be buried under layers and layers of fat.

Mike positioned a large mirror so Janice could see herself. Already her stomach was beginning to bloat as it expanded with liquid.

She didnt even get to say goodbye.

*-MANY MONTHS LATER-*

Mike pulled the feeding tube out of Janices mouth and undid the straps on her bed. He took a step back to marvel at his creation. The scale had finally broken which meant that Janice was now well over 1000 pounds. Her immense stomach jutted upward and her large breasts sagged to her sides. Her thighs were bigger than any he had ever seen, and she had a glorious ass to match.

Janice couldnt see her figure in the mirror that Mike had originally placed. That is why he had placed one on the ceiling when she hit 700 pounds. She cried to herself when she got a look at her hugely obese form. Everything about her was huge, even the puffiness of her face and her three chins.

Youre free to leave now Janice.

Mike laughed as Janice struggled to get up, desperately trying to shift her weight to get to her feet. She failed utterly. Mike gave her large stretch mark covered gut a stroke and whispered in her ear.

Aw. It looks like you cant move. Tell me, what would you like me to do for you now? he inquired

Mike smiled as he stepped backward. Janice looked up at him with sad puffy eyes and gave her response.

Feed me.

She was the last of the oppressors that haunted the subconscious of James Parsons, beings who were in need of punishment and a fresh start. Now they had been exorcised and he was finally ready to be a true knight.

--------------------

James Parsons shot up his bed, quite unprepared for the sight that met him when he awoke.

Where once as he recalled stood two lithe blondes in a dream now stood two voluptuous beauties, their chubby features highlighted by their skin tight silvery garments. James looked into their sapphire blue eyes. His first instinct was to hastily cover his erection. His next was to say something. That was when one of the beauties placed a chubby finger on his lips.

She bid him back to sleep.


----------



## qtttlkmop (May 28, 2008)

i have the flu too...too bad i can't have these dreams...
it's great read, though - especially Janice, Jennifer, Kathy Jessica's stories'


----------



## BellySpongelover (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for enjoying my story.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## IrishBard (May 28, 2008)

nicely done, man, a very good set of stories!

I liked Marilyns one especially.


----------



## BellySpongelover (May 28, 2008)

Thanks IrishBard. I enjoy your work as well.

It may interest you that I am currently working on a sequel.


----------



## knightmare10880 (May 28, 2008)

I really enjoyed this story, I love how descriptive you are with the details of the girls transformations.


----------



## Phrozen (May 28, 2008)

The Cake
Gina Cubed
Talk Show Fat Camp
The Three Little Pigs
Some AR story from Matt L.


These are the ones that jump out at me as forms of allusions. I know there're a couple more, and I know that I know them, only that the names of those other stories escape me. 

I know I don't get a prize because I didn't name them all, but do I still get something for effort?


----------



## earthlykaiser (May 28, 2008)

Never been too much a fan of the humiliation sub-genre...


It just seems a tad, sadistic really.


----------



## BellySpongelover (May 28, 2008)

Phrozen, well done. You got most of them. Though no particular Matt L. story was used he is definatly an influence on my use of alternate reality as a whole. You missed two little ones and one big one, but I applaud you for being the first one brave enough to venture your guess.

earthlykaiser
Well we can't all like everything.


----------



## Phrozen (May 28, 2008)

You've sent me on a good manhunt for the names of those other stories. I know I've read them before... hmm...

So BellySpongelover, are you the same as BSfan? If so, (and even not if so,) what other stories have you written?


----------



## BellySpongelover (May 28, 2008)

BSfan is my prefered name. It's my pen name. BellySpongeLover I picked up when I joined before I started writing.

If you look in the Sci-Fi board you'll see my other story Three Little Pigs.


----------



## Phrozen (May 28, 2008)

That's what I thought... I remember you from way back, back at writing.com. 

Do you have an area where you have a lot of stories by you? I know I've seen your name around before, so you must have written a few things.


----------



## BellySpongelover (May 29, 2008)

I have several interactives over at writing.com, one of which is Spells.com which Observer so wonderfully adapted. Three Little Pigs can be found in its original form as three seperate stories on Forever Changing and WDC as well as Curvage and Fan2000's forum if you want to really want to go digging for no reason.

I have two uncompleted stories at Forever Changing. It's kind of my testing ground before I bring them here. One of those stories was a sequel to the Three Little Pigs which was pretty much scrapped after some issues in my personal life. The other is entitiled A Weighty Judgment. Currently chapter one is up and I started chapter two but a squel to this is really what's on my mind right now. That story will be brought over to here upon completion, ideally. There's also a brief one hour writing thing I did off of a prompt at FC.

This summer I plan on doing a lot of writing including but not limited to, and not in this particular order:

Finishing the Sequel to DDDD which I started writing already
Finishing A Weighty Judgment
Writing another Yakov story as alluded to in this story
Writing two more stories along the lines of a Weighty Judgement
And more

If I had one of those fancy placecard things I'd be more than happy to keep people up to date.


----------



## Lamebrain (May 29, 2008)

A very good amount of short stories encompassing various genres. Very nice work.


----------



## BellySpongelover (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Omni, always nice to hear from you.


----------



## Blue_Nightmare (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing stories!


----------



## Deryk Shane (Jun 23, 2008)

Very interesting.


----------

